# filthyredneck



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Just wanted to get the word out to filthyredneck. He helped me put in my gear reduction. We took it apart a week ago and he changed out the gears and he has tried many times to come over to my house so we can finish it but my hours at work just didnt work with his hours so we finally made time last friday afternoon and we ran into some complications but he figured it out. With it being late he still had to go home and work on his bike. I promised him i would go ride with him New Years but when i started my bike for the first time with the gears in it saturday. Some how some way i had a crack in my back exhaust pipe and i didnt have no way to fix it right then on a saturday mid day so i couldnt go. I just wanted to let him know i appreciate it big time for being there to help me every time!!!!


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome ... he has helped me a few times with answering questions regarding mods he has done ... great fella from what i read about and have seen ...

thumbs up


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

X2. He keeps his word on deals. A+ guy:rockn: He also has a 1 of a kind brute, if you didn't already know.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Agreed one of the nicest guys I've talked to. If he's got it and you need it he'll do what it takes to help ya out.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> X2. He keeps his word on deals. A+ guy:rockn: He also has a 1 of a kind brute, if you didn't already know.


Yes he has an awesome bike for sure and awesome guy to deal with. He does stand behind his word.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Deadman you are 100% correct about FilthyRedneck!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

He's a stand up guy. We've swapped and sold each other a few things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^^^^Goodmorning to me!  
Deadman your welcome bud....I got home and went back to work on our brutes and finally came in the house at 5am and was woke back up at 8:30am to the stupid chihuahua peeing down my back, needless to say he doesn't sleep in the bed anymore. Shortly after I went back to the barn and started tinkering with my brute and ended doing a major front end adjustment and when TexasDAD got here I helped him get going in the right direction and continued working on mine, then DirtRoadRedneck showed up and I got a stuck fill plug out of his wifes Zuki's front diff and then we loaded up and left all at the same time....needless to say we didn't make it to Crosby till around 3pm. Oh and I got the pic you sent me and have no idea why it broke there or how for that matter, we missed you, but I understand. Don't worry mine broke down some time after midnight and I had DirtRoadRedneck push me up on my trailer where I left it and jumped on the red brute with Tiff. 

To everybody else, thanks for the kind words, didn't realize I was so highly thought of by so many people. I wouldn't know any of you if it weren't for the forum.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I just wanted you to know that i really appreciate what you did with my gears plus helping my old lady with getting the gears. She knows your a good friend and you know what your talking about lol. I tell you what i stayed up for hours tinkering and getting things ready. I get out in the garage to load up and all i see is flames and smoke. So i looked under the battery and i found a crack in the exhaust. I could not believe it but i couldnt fix it quick. I got it welded and then rounded out an exhaust bolt had to get that back off and then got new ones. So im just now trying to put it together.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats why he has that special badge under his name :rockn:

top notch guy. hope I get the chance to shake his hand in person one day.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

HE IS A SUPER-HERO!!!! or maybe just a rocket-surgeon! 

"It's a bird, it's a plane, no it's FILTHYREDNECK!!!!"




Polaris425 said:


> thats why he has that special badge under his name :rockn:
> 
> top notch guy. hope I get the chance to shake his hand in person one day.


lol he has small hands Jon lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^haha smartazz.

Jon maybe one day. You need to get another brute, then we can hook up at the next meet n greet. 

@deadman, I know the feeling....it happens.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

You've also helped me out on a bunch of clutching stuff, thanks!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Filthydad we need to get that group that you took to new years back out one day and we can get together and ride again. I finally just took my bike out and took it around the block. WOW the gears made a hell of a difference. Im excited lol


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

yall might wanna stop his head going to get to big for his 115 lb body .. but he is an ok guy.. or jockey or mechanic !!!!!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

deadman inc said:


> Filthydad we need to get that group that you took to new years back out one day and we can get together and ride again. I finally just took my bike out and took it around the block. WOW the gears made a hell of a difference. Im excited lol


I'm in for sure! Can we go tomorrow!!? Lol just kidding.. 

Deadman looking forward to riding with ya. Now if you could get your wife to convince mine to buy me a gear reduction (or anything quad oriented) you'll be on my Christmas list next year!!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

TexasDAD said:


> I'm in for sure! Can we go tomorrow!!? Lol just kidding..
> 
> Deadman looking forward to riding with ya. Now if you could get your wife to convince mine to buy me a gear reduction (or anything quad oriented) you'll be on my Christmas list next year!!


That is how i got my gear reduction. It was a Christmas present from my old lady and it was an early one lol. She wanted me to get it installed and working my new years but so much for that one but hopefully we all are able to ride. Im so ready to try this gear reduction. I have been wanting this gear reduction forever. lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

quote=TexasDAD
"Now if you could get your wife to convince mine to buy me a gear reduction (or anything quad oriented) you'll be on my Christmas list next year!!"


Let her talk to mine for a bit, "a womans shopping moto if its on sale then its saving us money!!"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

masterofmud said:


> yall might wanna stop his head going to get to big for his 115 lb body .. but he is an ok guy.. or jockey or mechanic !!!!!


Bwahaha, sad part is I was thinking the same thing.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## capkwconch (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Filthy how did you manage to get that pain in the *** drain plug out? I have tried extractors which broke, brake free, vice grips and a couple other ******* tricks with no success. Any help would greatly appriciated.:aargh4:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^You talkin about on a Kawi or on DirtRoadRedneck's Zuki?

On a kawi to get a drain plug you have to pull the skid plate off and then I get them with vise grip pliers. Has always done the trick for me, and then replace with a hex head bolt.

On that Zuki it was the fill plug that DRR couldn't get out. I tried the allen wrench with a box end wrench trying to turn it and that wouldn't work, ended getting one of my large vise grip pliers bit down on that cap as hard as I could without grabbing the housing and it broke free. ....guess it was just luck.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

So filthy you back on your regular schedule im going to have to start keeping up with that now. lol. Wait so what was wrong with your bike saturday after being pushed on to the trailer cause your broke down?


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Great guy has helped me multiple times even told me to save his number incase i have anymore questions


----------



## capkwconch (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks I will give it a try maybe ill get lucky.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Filthyredneck you are a good guy your helping me out with a relay plug


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:greddy2: .....yall are starting on me again? LOL



deadman inc said:


> So filthy you back on your regular schedule im going to have to start keeping up with that now. lol. Wait so what was wrong with your bike saturday after being pushed on to the trailer cause your broke down?


 Just read up on it a little, everything's there lol. Basically just packed some connectors with mud and she didn't want to run anymore. Taking a different approach to some of my electronic parts and trying to better seal them off while I have her apart for surgery.


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry guys I know it's off subject but me and 8 of my buddies are heading out to Crosby on Thursday if anyone is interested.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Guys to hit up would be DEADMAN INC, DIRTROADREDNECK, BIGBRUTESTEVE, GPINJASON, HP488, TOO TALL.....there's plenty of others, but those are the first ones that come to mind. Also, I know that this sunday (8th) Dirtroadredneck and couple of his crew are planning on going to Crosby to Down South I think....we've been up at Hooters together since 7pm this afternoon and just got home a few mins ago lol, so plenty of fourwheeler talk went on there. I'd love to go, but will be working thursday night and plus I still havn't did anything to my bike other than wash it from New Years mishap...And since FedEx attempted to deliver my new lift today but I wasn't home, and said he'd be back Monday while I'm off I'm sure I'll have the brute all torn apart by thurs anyways lol.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

"filthyredneck: And since FedEx attempted to deliver my new lift today but I wasn't home, and said he'd be back Monday while I'm off I'm sure I'll have the brute all torn apart by thurs anyways lol." 
Another new lift? Do tell...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought that Twisted 5" from jrpro that he had for sale for so long. Gonna put some time and more metal in it and modify the crap out of it.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm realllly excited to see how that is gonna turn out filthy. Those arched a arms are not only gonna look sweet but also the GC will be crazy.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

What's the update on your Brute lift project?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Still a work in progress.....however it hasn't progressed very far lol. The back is together for the most part, havnt touched the front at all yet. Between work and just having too many ongoing projects it's taking a little while

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

better hurry up and get it together by mud nats.. i was wondering about how much did ur 4' catvos run and did u get axels with it..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yikes you don't even want to know the cost on that 4". If you go straight to CATVOS and buy a 4" they are $2695 with black powder coat and come with (4) 19 spline Gorilla axles. ....theres a bit of a story to mine though, bought a brand new 6" @ $2995 (got a discount, regularly $3295), I brought my bike in to their shop with my 6" CATVOS with a broken tie rod and a popping rear cv with a torn boot and started asking questions, the 6" was 1 year old at the time, Scott traded me for the 4" and requested that I pay for removal/install of the two lifts @ $125 and for the colored powder coat which if I recall was @ $150. He cleaned up all my cv's and gave me new axle bars and my old cv's which gave me 19 spline front axles and 22 spline rear axles (thats what the 6"+ lifts come with). So I get the benefit of the larger rear axles which none of the other 4" Catvos lifts have, and I've beat on em hard with the 31s and they've never given me any probs. End result, I have well over $3k tied up in a $2700 lift thats now sitting on my work bench!:bigeyes: The 4" has proven to be extremely durable, but not near big enough for what it costs since you could get close to the same clearance out of an Xtreme or RDC lift paired with some HL springs or spring spacers and only spend a couple hundred bucks....put a grand into a good set of axles and you'd have something comparable in size for half the cost. I only did the trade because it was easy for me, and here I am now going back up again lol so in the end I should've just kept my 6" and got some Turner's for the rear since they are claimed to not run as hot......heat was my only problem, the Gorilla cvs were getting so hot in the back that I melted boots. Never broke axles, just boots.


Oh and I wont be attending Mud Nats this year, went last year though. I don't have a ride planned till March, and that'll be at River Run with a few buds. TxDAD and DirtRoadRedneck are for sure coming, and I've invited a few others and still need to get in contact with a few more to invite them as well. My brute will be ready by then and will have a new look from how it is now.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> My brute will be ready by then and will have a new look from how it is now.


Oh.. Are you gonna Bedazzle it and put bows in it's hair? That'd be cute!!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

TexasDAD said:


> Oh.. Are you gonna Bedazzle it and put bows in it's hair? That'd be cute!!


Last i seen filthy or his bike really doesnt have hair lol. They both have nuts hanging low though cause there is no challenge they can not make lmao

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

deadman inc said:


> Last i seen filthy or his bike really doesnt have hair lol. They both have nuts hanging low though cause there is no challenge they can not make lmao
> 
> Away from home using tapatalk


I didn't realize he had male cheerleaders lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> Last i seen filthy or his bike really doesnt have hair lol. They both have nuts hanging low though cause there is no challenge they can not make lmao
> 
> Away from home using tapatalk


 :haha: ....that is priceless, thanks bud :rockn:


TexasDAD said:


> I didn't realize he had male cheerleaders lol


 :nutkick:bwahahaha....somebody a little jealous?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> :haha: ....that is priceless, thanks bud :rockn:
> 
> :nutkick:bwahahaha....somebody a little jealous?


Nope.....! Just keep an eye on your mailbox... Bwahahaha


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

TexasDAD said:


> I didn't realize he had male cheerleaders lol


Well lets put it this way. I heard about your challenges at on new years ride with your Brute. The female cheerleaders just couldnt keep up with the male cheerleaders. 

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

deadman inc said:


> Well lets put it this way. I heard about your challenges at on new years ride with your Brute. The female cheerleaders just couldnt keep up with the male cheerleaders.
> 
> Away from home using tapatalk


Very true! BUT I sold that bike and bought this one...








It should do a little better in March.. Mind you filthy is gonna show up withe the BIG GUNS and all I'm gonna show up with is an Outty max 800 Ltd (decked out) and a 2012 XMR w/some add ons... So what I'm lacking in ground clearance I'll be making up for in other areas! 

Anyway where's Filthy at in this post lashing? You Sittin back watching?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Those watching this thread is all in good fun ..... 

Alright Game On!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

TexasDAD said:


> It should do a little better in March.. Mind you filthy is gonna show up withe the BIG GUNS and all I'm gonna show up with is an Outty max 800 Ltd (decked out) and a 2012 XMR w/some add ons... So what I'm lacking in ground clearance I'll be making up for in other areas!


Speed aint everything lol. Especially not where I'm taking you. Low end power does have alot to do with....and yes I know your Canned Ham :spam: has a couple extra HP than a STOCK brute.....Mine aint no 840, but I promise its not lacking in ANY area. :rockn:




TexasDAD said:


> Those watching this thread is all in good fun .....
> 
> Alright Game On!!!!


Agreed...this thread is just a bunch of :bsflag:so you guys don't take offense to anything said here. I think it should be ok as long as we keep language under control ....especially since it was originally a thread dedicated to me anyways lol.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Deadman im looking forward to meeting/riding with and Filthy I heart u bud! Besides... My 4000lbs winch will get me thru whatever my GC won't allow and you know I'll stay in a rut workin the bike WAY TOO LONG lol screaming the entire time "I GOT THIS!! NO I DON'T WANT U TO PULL ME OUT!!" 

Tag!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree im not taking this post no further than us having laughs. Sorry if i posted anything that offended anyone. 

Anyways txdad i dont need a winch cause my good ole buddy filthy will just show me up by coming through the hole behind me and bump me lol. 




Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^bwahaha....yup I remember that. Pushed you and the bike in front of ya if I remember correctly. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> Last i seen filthy or his bike really doesnt have hair lol. They both have nuts hanging low though cause there is no challenge they can not make lmao
> 
> Away from home using tapatalk


ha is girlyfriend has his nuts !!!! she only lets him have them when she wants too ..last time she gave them to him around me i was holding his brute out of the water !!!!!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

masterofmud said:


> ha is girlyfriend has his nuts !!!! she only lets him have them when she wants too ..last time she gave them to him around me i was holding his brute out of the water !!!!!


I can neither confirm or deny this statement but I can say.... That might be the truest, funniest thing said so far lmao!!!


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

Y thank you sir !!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

masterofmud said:


> ha is girlyfriend has his nuts !!!! she only lets him have them when she wants too ..last time she gave them to him around me i was holding his brute out of the water !!!!!


Yeah she tries to be a control freak most of the time, ....not quite as bad lately, but still not where i'd like her to be lol. I have pics of the mud line on my radiator to prove this though...just gotta look (while I still was rockin the 6" CATVOS).













TexasDAD said:


> I can neither confirm or deny this statement but I can say.... That might be the truest, funniest thing said so far lmao!!!


It's sad but true. But shes got her own brute now so it's a slightly different story.....i go where I want, and she goes around. 


-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

masterofmud said:


> ha is girlyfriend has his nuts !!!! she only lets him have them when she wants too ..last time she gave them to him around me i was holding his brute out of the water !!!!!


To be honest i would my girl to hold my nuts in the water so i dont drown and my nights done with. Just sayin lol.

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Do I really have to get involved in the wife dept? I married a keeper who wants a quad that will go thru the same stuff mine will! Honestly she'd rather show up Filthy than follow his ol' lady around!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

TexasDAD said:


> Do I really have to get involved in the wife dept? I married a keeper who wants a quad that will go thru the same stuff mine will! Honestly she'd rather show up Filthy than follow his ol' lady around!


Oh my old lady dont want a bike. She kicks me off my bike cause she wants to hit the water or mud hole. Then when i dont want to drive anymore she takes over and all i got to do is hold my beer and play with her a little bit LMAO

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

My wife will not get near a bike that I'm driving, especially not ride on the back! Her ex flipped a bike backwards on a steep climb so she got smashed by him and the quad. So... I don't have to worry bout carrying a passenger


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

opcorn:

Now this is getting entertaining!!!!! :lmao:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ it'll never stop lol

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ it'll never stop lol
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


It hasn't even started lol


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ it'll never stop lol
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


You outta see filthy's girl when he is fixing hit a hole with her on the back lol. He gets threatened to get beat up and he still gets in trouble cause he got her seat muddy!!! ROGLMAO. 

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> You outta see filthy's girl when he is fixing hit a hole with her on the back lol. He gets threatened to get beat up and he still gets in trouble cause he got her seat muddy!!! ROGLMAO.
> 
> Away from home using tapatalk


You know im messing with you bro. Lol







TexasDAD said:


> My wife will not get near a bike that I'm driving, especially not ride on the back! Her ex flipped a bike backwards on a steep climb so she got smashed by him and the quad. So... I don't have to worry bout carrying a passenger



I do see where you and your wife are coming from. Before i out my girl in any kind of danger on my bike. I will make her get off n walk or something
Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> You know im messing with you bro. Lol


Oh yeah I know. It's all good, your right...her seat gets muddy and she gets mad, and I usually get wacked in the back of the head, but the look on everybody else's face that tried that hole without their ole lady on back and got stuck is priceless none the less. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Oh yeah I know. It's all good, your right...her seat gets muddy and she gets mad, and I usually get wacked in the back of the head, but the look on everybody else's face that tried that hole without their ole lady on back and got stuck is priceless none the less.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Forgive me Father for I am about to sin...


Filthy the only reason u made it thru those holes was the "extra" weight on the back of your bike!!

You had an advantage!!!


Couldn't pass it up :-/. Man I hope Tiff doesn't read this!! Tiff if your reading this u know i luv ya girl


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

TexasDAD said:


> Forgive me Father for I am about to sin...
> 
> 
> Filthy the only reason u made it thru those holes was the "extra" weight on the back of your bike!!
> ...


Just wait till river run. Filthy knows that park. Your gonna need your training wheels and probably your floaties lol. If you go through forward filthy is going through it backwards. Hahaha


Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Deadman are y'all comin in March? Ya need to


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

deadman inc said:


> Just wait till river run. Filthy knows that park. Your gonna need your training wheels and probably your floaties lol. If you go through forward filthy is going through it backwards. Hahaha
> 
> 
> Away from home using tapatalk


Yeah.... I'll go thru it sideways and upside down on one wheel!!!! Beat that!!!!!! And the entire time you'll be playing in the shallow end with the ladies


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

TexasDAD said:


> Yeah.... I'll go thru it sideways and upside down on one wheel!!!! Beat that!!!!!! And the entire time you'll be playing in the shallow end with the ladies


Thats ok 

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alright........ keep the comment ratings in check guys.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Filthy needs to wake up and get back involved in this.... lmao

Where is Dirtroadredneck in all of this??? Jason you sitting on the sidelines watching??


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

:27::buttkickeadman that was Dirty!! lets play nice lol


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i did say more than "thats ok" but i guess it was to much. I thought my comment was straight but oh well.

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

deadman why you hating on people you drive 3 hours and forget to put your front diff fill plug back in your brute before you left the house !!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

TexasDAD said:


> Yeah.... I'll go thru it sideways and upside down on one wheel!!!!


:haha:Thats precisely the way you DON'T want to go....but this is way that those who TRY to follow usually end up!



Polaris425 said:


> Alright........ keep the comment ratings in check guys.


Sorry Boss.



masterofmud said:


> deadman why you hating on people you drive 3 hours and forget to put your front diff fill plug back in your brute before you left the house !!!!!


 Now thats funny, I had completely forgotten about that.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

masterofmud said:


> deadman why you hating on people you drive 3 hours and forget to put your front diff fill plug back in your brute before you left the house !!!!!


Ahhh man are you kidding me lol. I cant believe someone would bring that up. I was rushed by the friends i went up there with. That was not my fault. That was a good hit though i give you that lmao. Now lets cook some HAM....

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

TexasDAD said:


> Filthy needs to wake up and get back involved in this.... lmao
> 
> Where is Dirtroadredneck in all of this??? Jason you sitting on the sidelines watching??


Ya levi I'm sitting on the the sidelines laughing ill let the riding do thr talking. idc how bad the bike is or isnt I'm gonna get muddy regardless!!!:saevilw:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I love to party! And filthy loves me more! Lol


Being bored using -Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^lmao.....yup you been my homie since I joined mimb!

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Word!


Being bored using -Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> Ya levi I'm sitting on the the sidelines laughing ill let the riding do thr talking. idc how bad the bike is or isnt I'm gonna get muddy regardless!!!:saevilw:


I 100% agree!! Let's all just get muddy and get along lol 

Anyway all you Brutes are gonna have @ 3-10 inches of more GC on me so I know I'm gonna get hung up but I gotta talk trash a little right


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Roger that my good friends!!!

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

my lil 1 banger will have something for yalls big bores


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I'm counting on that being out there! I might need to ride it lol....if my brute cant show up them canned hams then I know you'll have something in store for them fo sho! ....is it going to be ready by the middle of march or still workin on it?


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

masterofmud said:


> my lil 1 banger will have something for yalls big bores


Yeah i know what you got working. Lol







filthyredneck said:


> ^I'm counting on that being out there! I might need to ride it lol....if my brute cant show up them canned hams then I know you'll have something in store for them fo sho! ....is it going to be ready by the middle of march or still workin on it?


Why wouldnt you be able to bring your brute? I mean i know the condition but i know your plan is right on track.


Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

yea it should be in good enough shape to show yall south east texas boyz were tha nasty stuff is


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I know!!!! ****!!!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> I know!!!! ****!!!


LOL

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> Why wouldnt you be able to bring your brute? I mean i know the condition but i know your plan is right on track.


Didn't say I wouldn't be bringing it....I'm just saying incase my brute can't show up that canned ham, may need masterofmud's little secret weapon, I know it'll do it 


-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Well I ain't got no trash talkin for y'all but I'm gonna try to be there that same weekend(Saturday only) when y'all are there for my birthday ride. I know your doing yours then Filthy. Maybe I can actually put some faces to these names finally.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That works for me bud, trash talk isn't neccessary....just our way of having fun. If you want, pm me and I'll shoot ya my cell # so you can find us out there.

.....and this is pretty much my bday ride as well lol, mine is actually this month, but River Run wouldn't give us a cabin this month due to all the stuff they got going on for muddy gras which is when I wanted to go. So instead we picked the weekend in march since I'm off for 7 days then.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Eastexasmudder said:


> Well I ain't got no trash talkin for y'all but I'm gonna try to be there that same weekend(Saturday only) when y'all are there for my birthday ride. I know your doing yours then Filthy. Maybe I can actually put some faces to these names finally.
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


I'm looking forward to meeting and riding with ya bud! I'm loving this Outty you checked out for me .... You say u don't have any trash talking but I need to have someone in my corner on this lol after all "u did ride MY BABY first" lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

You gotta remember Levi I sold my outty for a brute. And it's a good possibility all I'll be sporting at river run is my rzr. So far I'm loving that thing. If all goes to plan I should have a decent crowd there for the day.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dont worry Txdad....River Run is Canned Ham territory mostly,just most of the ones out there are all grown up if ya know what I mean. I felt good out there on my 6" lift my first few times going, but after I got the 4" I felt like a baby compared to some of those bikes.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Eastexasmudder said:


> You gotta remember Levi I sold my outty for a brute. And it's a good possibility all I'll be sporting at river run is my rzr. So far I'm loving that thing. If all goes to plan I should have a decent crowd there for the day.
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Like Filthy said the trash talkin is just that.. It's all about makin friends and gettin muddy!! The more the better



filthyredneck said:


> Dont worry Txdad....River Run is Canned Ham territory mostly,just most of the ones out there are all grown up if ya know what I mean. I felt good out there on my 6" lift my first few times going, but after I got the 4" I felt like a baby compared to some of those bikes.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Well me and the wife will bring our "babies" and just make the best out of it  I'll prob get a lot of ideas on what I'll do to mine while I'm there lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> That works for me bud, trash talk isn't neccessary....just our way of having fun. If you want, pm me and I'll shoot ya my cell # so you can find us out there.
> 
> .....and this is pretty much my bday ride as well lol, mine is actually this month, but River Run wouldn't give us a cabin this month due to all the stuff they got going on for muddy gras which is when I wanted to go. So instead we picked the weekend in march since I'm off for 7 days then.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


I will do man, mine is in march, I hit up trees for muddy gras and it wasn't bad, it rained a couple in he's so I'm sure it mad the park a lil more muddy but is a decent place really. River run sure has made some changes. Liking the new place other than how deep some of the holes are on power line now. Seen some big bikes get swallowed over new years. We been goin there for many years and I can still find new places there. Oh and that canned ham gonna need a strap tied to it from the moment it's unloaded!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^ that was cold^^^ lol


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm extending my snorkels as we speak lol my Outty my be underwater but I'm gonna keep goin as far as I can. They were just too short for my liking


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> I know!!!! ****!!!


thats kinda like the potcalling the kettle black !!!! why dont you go to the garage and scrap that spray on bedliner off your 4 wheeler or something !!!!!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Filthy this post isnt about you anymore lol. 

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

masterofmud said:


> thats kinda like the potcalling the kettle black !!!! why dont you go to the garage and scrap that spray on bedliner off your 4 wheeler or something !!!!!


Lol! Working on that you buttleach! Why you gotta bring up old stuff!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> Filthy this post isnt about you anymore lol.


Lol, its all good. 


-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------

